# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  پرستاریو ادامه بدم یا بخونم واسه دندون؟؟

## Afsoon_chashman

درامد بیشتر مدنظرمه.ب نظرتون واسه یه دختر توی کدوم میتونم موفق تر باشم؟لطفا کسایی ک اطلاعات دارن جواب بدن ن الکی

----------


## DR.MAM

*سلام..ببینید شبنم خانم کاری رو انجام بدید که واقعا عاشقشید..حالا اگه عاشق دندون هستید برید دندون و اگر عاشق پرستاری هستین،پس همین پرستاری رو ادامه بدید...فقط بستگی به علاقتون داره فقط*

----------


## arisa

درامد دندونپزشکی که سر به فلک می زنه

----------


## ehsan7777777

*

باز هم همان حکایت همیشگی ...*

----------


## شانا

داستان چشموهم چشمی که به خودتون بستگی داره

----------


## شانا

ترم چندکدوم دانشگاه هستید به اینتونم بستگی داره?

----------


## Afsoon_chashman

انقد استادامون اون رشته های تاپو میزنن تو سرمون ک زده شدم.
چشم و همچشمیم هست تا حدودی... :Yahoo (22):

----------


## arisa

> انقد استادامون اون رشته های تاپو میزنن تو سرمون ک زده شدم.
> چشم و همچشمیم هست تا حدودی...


می تونم بپرسم چه چیزایی می گن؟

----------


## ayl

> انقد استادامون اون رشته های تاپو میزنن تو سرمون ک زده شدم.
> چشم و همچشمیم هست تا حدودی...


 اگه ترم 5به بعدی به نظرم اینو تموم کن دوباره بخون واسه اون، وگرنه اگه ترم 1و 2 هستی انصراف بده بخون واسه دندون
همه چی به علاقت بستگی داره، اگه به حرف استادا میخوای انصراف بدی باید بگم که استاد بی شع ور زیاد هست توجه نکن

----------


## jaany

دندانپزشکی هم راحت تره هم درامدش بیشتره
هم موقعیت اجتماعی والاتری نسبت به پرستاری داره

----------


## -AMiN-

غلط املایی احتمالا داره سریع با گوشی نوشتم
من اگه جای شما بودم ب خودم میگفتم مگه‌ قراره چن سال زندگی‌کنم که این همه وقتمو صرف کنکور بکنم
فرضا بیست سالمه مثلا قراره شصت سال عمر کنم که میشه دوبرابر اینقد که زندگی کردم ...
به اینم فکر کن که اگه امسال هم نیاری پرستاریتو ک از دست میدی از اونور هم چقد حسرت میخوری که عمرت و حروم کردی
تو این عمر کم فرصت چشم و هم چشمی نیس ... پزشکی و دندانپزشکی هم ب همین راحتی نیست چن سال باید خودتو بکشی که اولا قبول شی ثانیا کاربلد بشی
دندپزشک ارتو من چن بار دیدم شب ساعت نه میره تهران فرداش ساعت یازده همدانه
اگه واس چشم و هم چشمی باشه عمرا این همه سختی بکشه
خواهر من پرستاریتو بخون و تو اون پیشرفت کن
گور بابای حرف مردم الان اینقد پرستار کمه و این همه انصرافی بخاطر پول پزشکی هست که مطمئنا درآمدزایی خوبی هم میشه داشت

----------


## Dayi javad

*اینجا از هر 100 نفر 99 نفرن مث خودتون بین  چن راهی گیر کردن !

بین درس خوندن یا نخوندن !
بین مردن یا زندگی کردن !
بین تغییر رشته یا تغییر رشته ندادن !


اون یک نفری هم ک میتونه راهتو مشخص کنه خودتی !

چون خودت میدونی ک اگ رشته پرستاری رو ادامه بدی باید چیکار کنی ! چ جور زندگی کنی ! درآمدت چقدر ! زندگی شخصیت چ جور !

یا اگ بخوای دوباره کنکور بدی باید چ راه سختیو بری ! فرار از پرتگاهای خطرناک سر راه و ....!


پس انتخاب سختی داری 
و نمیشه من یا امثال من با دوتا خط و نوشته راه زندگیتو مشخص کنن*

----------


## jaany

> خواهر من پرستاریتو بخون و تو اون پیشرفت کن


پرستاری جای پیشرفت داره؟اگه داره شما به من راهشو نشون بده
هرچی پرستاره پشیمونه از انتخاب رشته . یا انصراف دادن دوباره موندن پشت کنکور یا کلا بیخیال دانشگاه و تحصیل شدن و زدن به کار آزاد
اونم تو کشوری که حقوق پرستاری از همه ی کشورها کمتره
اینجا پزشکا سربالا با پرستارا صحبت میکنن
ووو .........

----------


## _Sorena_

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Sir William


غلط املایی احتمالا داره سریع با گوشی نوشتم
من اگه جای شما بودم ب خودم میگفتم مگه‌ قراره چن سال زندگی‌کنم که این همه وقتمو صرف کنکور بکنم
فرضا بیست سالمه مثلا قراره شصت سال عمر کنم که میشه دوبرابر اینقد که زندگی کردم ...
به اینم فکر کن که اگه امسال هم نیاری پرستاریتو ک از دست میدی از اونور هم چقد حسرت میخوری که عمرت و حروم کردی
تو این عمر کم فرصت چشم و هم چشمی نیس ... پزشکی و دندانپزشکی هم ب همین راحتی نیست چن سال باید خودتو بکشی که اولا قبول شی ثانیا کاربلد بشی
دندپزشک ارتو من چن بار دیدم شب ساعت نه میره تهران فرداش ساعت یازده همدانه
اگه واس چشم و هم چشمی باشه عمرا این همه سختی بکشه
خواهر من پرستاریتو بخون و تو اون پیشرفت کن
گور بابای حرف مردم الان اینقد پرستار کمه و این همه انصرافی بخاطر پول پزشکی هست که مطمئنا درآمدزایی خوبی هم میشه داشت


منم با ایشون موافقم کاملا
اگه از سر چشم و همچشمیه ک اشتباه محضه
اگه به فرض تقریبا محال هم پزشکی یا دندان بیاری،بازم ب عمری ک پاش گذاشتی نمی ارزه.
خود دانی....*

----------


## _Sorena_

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط jaany


پرستاری جای پیشرفت داره؟اگه داره شما به من راهشو نشون بده
هرچی پرستاره پشیمونه از انتخاب رشته . یا انصراف دادن دوباره موندن پشت کنکور یا کلا بیخیال دانشگاه و تحصیل شدن و زدن به کار آزاد
اونم تو کشوری که حقوق پرستاری از همه ی کشورها کمتره
اینجا پزشکا سربالا با پرستارا صحبت میکنن
ووو .........


واس مرد و زن قضیش کلن فرق می کنه.
بنظر من پرستاری و معلمی دو تاشغل خیلی مناسب واس یه خانم می تونن باشن
ولی واس مرد اصلا!*

----------


## -AMiN-

> پرستاری جای پیشرفت داره؟اگه داره شما به من راهشو نشون بده
> هرچی پرستاره پشیمونه از انتخاب رشته . یا انصراف دادن دوباره موندن پشت کنکور یا کلا بیخیال دانشگاه و تحصیل شدن و زدن به کار آزاد
> اونم تو کشوری که حقوق پرستاری از همه ی کشورها کمتره
> اینجا پزشکا سربالا با پرستارا صحبت میکنن
> ووو .........


برو بپرس ببین واسه چی انصراف دادن البته از اونایی که راست میگن چون خیلیا واقعیت و نمیگن 
طرف طمع پول داره میگه پزشک بد صحبت میکنه یا بیمار بد حرف میزنه یا نمیدونم فلان و بهمان مث ادم نمیاد بگه که من عشق پولم 
ضمنا کار آزاد داریم تا کار آزاد...بعضیاشون از پزسکم بیشتر در میارن
از بین این همه دانشجوی انصرافی کلا پنجاه نفر پزشکی نمیارن 
جو چرا میدی؟ یه حرفی و از یکی شنیدی نیا همه جا جار بزن
اشنا دارم با بهیاری دو تا خونه تو تهران داره !!! پرستاری جای خودش
چون دو شیفت تو دوتا بیمارستان کار میکرد خیلی وقتا همراه مریض پنجاه تومن میداد میگفت حواست باشه ب این مریض زحمت کشید همه پزشکا هم احترامشو میگرفتن با چشم خودم دیدم
مث عده کثیری از بیماری گشادیسم وخیم رنج نمیبرد
طرف فک میکنه پزشک شدن الکیه میگه یه سال زحمت میکشم یه عمر راحتم
نه عزیز من راحتی پزشکا واسه بچه هاشونه خودشون بندگان خدا همش زحمت میکشن
ضمنا خبر رسیده داره گند حقوقای پنجاه تا سیصد میلیونی بیمارستانا ب پزشکا در میاد اینقد له له پول نزنین(مخاطب عام)

----------


## jaany

> *
> واس مرد و زن قضیش کلن فرق می کنه.
> بنظر من پرستاری و معلمی دو تاشغل خیلی مناسب واس یه خانم می تونن باشن
> ولی واس مرد اصلا!*


چیزایی که من گفتم کلی بود
چه مـــرد باشی چه زن هیچ توفیری نداره
-----------------------------------------------
بچه ی بهترین مشاور شهرمون پرستاری تهران آورده بود ترم چهارم ول کرد . 95 پزشکی بین الملل آورده

----------


## Isabella

> پرستاری جای پیشرفت داره؟اگه داره شما به من راهشو نشون بده
> هرچی پرستاره پشیمونه از انتخاب رشته . یا انصراف دادن دوباره موندن پشت کنکور یا کلا بیخیال دانشگاه و تحصیل شدن و زدن به کار آزاد
> اونم تو کشوری که حقوق پرستاری از همه ی کشورها کمتره
> اینجا پزشکا سربالا با پرستارا صحبت میکنن
> ووو .........


انقدر بد هم نیست که شما میگین. پرستاری یکی از بهترین رشته ها برای جذب شدن به کشورهای خارجیه. به علاوه... ادامه تحصیل هم داره تا دکترا. از پرستاری میشه به پزشکی هم رفت. شیفت هاش شاید یکم طاقت فرسا باشه که من شنیدم چند تا پرستار شیفت ها رو بین خودشون تقسیم میکنن... در ضمن، جذب شدن فردی که پرستاری خونده حتمیه. من حتی شنیدم از ترم دو هم میشه رفت سر کار.

----------


## jaany

> برو بپرس ببین واسه چی انصراف دادن البته از اونایی که راست میگن چون خیلیا واقعیت و نمیگن 
> طرف طمع پول داره میگه پزشک بد صحبت میکنه یا بیمار بد حرف میزنه یا نمیدونم فلان و بهمان مث ادم نمیاد بگه که من عشق پولم 
> ضمنا کار آزاد داریم تا کار آزاد...بعضیاشون از پزسکم بیشتر در میارن
> از بین این همه دانشجوی انصرافی کلا پنجاه نفر پزشکی نمیارن 
> جو چرا میدی؟ یه حرفی و از یکی شنیدی نیا همه جا جار بزن
> اشنا دارم با بهیاری دو تا خونه تو تهران داره !!! پرستاری جای خودش
> چون دو شیفت تو دوتا بیمارستان کار میکرد خیلی وقتا همراه مریض پنجاه تومن میداد میگفت حواست باشه ب این مریض زحمت کشید همه پزشکا هم احترامشو میگرفتن با چشم خودم دیدم
> مث عده کثیری از بیماری گشادیسم وخیم رنج نمیبرد
> طرف فک میکنه پزشک شدن الکیه میگه یه سال زحمت میکشم یه عمر راحتم
> ...


واسه هر کلمه ای که نوشتی 100 جمله دارم خب؟!
ولی بحثو ادامه نمیدم
هر چشمی یه چیزی دیده
هر گوشی یه چیزی شنیده

----------


## -AMiN-

> انقدر بد هم نیست که شما میگین. پرستاری یکی از بهترین رشته ها برای جذب شدن به کشورهای خارجیه. به علاوه... ادامه تحصیل هم داره تا دکترا. از پرستاری میشه به پزشکی هم رفت. شیفت هاش شاید یکم طاقت فرسا باشه که من شنیدم چند تا پرستار شیفت ها رو بین خودشون تقسیم میکنن... در ضمن، جذب شدن فردی که پرستاری خونده حتمیه. من حتی شنیدم از ترم دو هم میشه رفت سر کار.


این دوستمون حرفایی رو ک شنیده رو داره با چشم بسته تکرار میکنه
المان و روسیه اگه اشتباه نکنم پرستار رو هوا میگیرن با درامد خیلی خوب

----------


## -AMiN-

> انقدر بد هم نیست که شما میگین. پرستاری یکی از بهترین رشته ها برای جذب شدن به کشورهای خارجیه. به علاوه... ادامه تحصیل هم داره تا دکترا. از پرستاری میشه به پزشکی هم رفت. شیفت هاش شاید یکم طاقت فرسا باشه که من شنیدم چند تا پرستار شیفت ها رو بین خودشون تقسیم میکنن... در ضمن، جذب شدن فردی که پرستاری خونده حتمیه. من حتی شنیدم از ترم دو هم میشه رفت سر کار.


این دوستمون حرفایی رو ک شنیده رو داره با چشم بسته تکرار میکنه
المان و روسیه اگه اشتباه نکنم پرستار رو هوا میگیرن با درامد خیلی خوب

----------


## jaany

> انقدر بد هم نیست که شما میگین. پرستاری یکی از بهترین رشته ها برای جذب شدن به کشورهای خارجیه. به علاوه... ادامه تحصیل هم داره تا دکترا. از پرستاری میشه به پزشکی هم رفت. شیفت هاش شاید یکم طاقت فرسا باشه که من شنیدم چند تا پرستار شیفت ها رو بین خودشون تقسیم میکنن... در ضمن، جذب شدن فردی که پرستاری خونده حتمیه. من حتی شنیدم از ترم دو هم میشه رفت سر کار.


کسی که بخواد از پرستاری بره پزشکی بهتر نیست که همون موقع ول کنه یه راس بره پزشکی
4+7=11
7+0=7
!!!!!!
از ترم دوم کسی تا حالا نرفته سر کار
....

----------


## The.Best.Name

_مگه قراره چن سال عمر کنی ؟ چرا نباید به چیزی که واقعا دلت میخاد برسی؟ شده n  بار کنکور بده ولی مدیون خودت نباش ... چون یه زمانی میرسه به خودت میگی کاااااااااااااش فلان کارو میکردم .. پس همین الان همون کارو بکن ..._

----------


## Isabella

> این دوستمون حرفایی رو ک شنیده رو داره با چشم بسته تکرار میکنه
> المان و روسیه اگه اشتباه نکنم پرستار رو هوا میگیرن با درامد خیلی خوب


من خودم امسال در مورد این رشته خیلی تحقیق کردم... کانادا هم جذب میکنه. حقوق هاشون هم اونور خیلی خیلی بهتر از اینجاست. ولی خب شغل کم زحمتی نیست. 
در ادامه بحث خدمت همه عرض میکنم که توی هر شغلی آدم های خوب و بد وجود دارن. دلیل نمیشه هر کسی پزشکی قبول شد فرد باشعوری باشه ... هستن همه جا افرادی که توهین میکنن. منحصر به رابطه بین پزشک و پرستار نیست این موضوع. این یه مسئله فرهنگیه که ما خودمون باید روش کار کنیم. پرستاری و پزشکی مکمل همدیگه هستن... بدون وجود پرستار پزشک نمیتونه از پس همه کارها بربیاد! پزشکی هم بالاتر از پرستاری نیست... هر شغلی محترمه و ارزشمند. مهم مفید بودن توی اون شغله! کمک کردن و خدمت کردن به جامعه!

----------


## Isabella

> کسی که بخواد از پرستاری بره پزشکی بهتر نیست که همون موقع ول کنه یه راس بره پزشکی
> 4+7=11
> 7+0=7
> !!!!!!
> از ترم دوم کسی تا حالا نرفته سر کار
> ....


اگه پرستاری توی اون آزمون قبول بشه میتونه پزشکی رو توی چهار سال (فکر میکنم) تموم کنه. نه اینکه هفت سال بخونه...چرا؟ چون یه سری از واحد ها مشترک هستن و امکان مطابقت وجود داره. 
ترم سه یا دو... اینو مطمئنم . امسال اقدام شد برای جذب یازده هزار نیرو...

----------


## jaany

> من خودم امسال در مورد این رشته خیلی تحقیق کردم... کانادا هم جذب میکنه. حقوق هاشون هم اونور خیلی خیلی بهتر از اینجاست. ولی خب شغل کم زحمتی نیست. 
> در ادامه بحث خدمت همه عرض میکنم که توی هر شغلی آدم های خوب و بد وجود دارن. دلیل نمیشه هر کسی پزشکی قبول شد فرد باشعوری باشه ... هستن همه جا افرادی که توهین میکنن. منحصر به رابطه بین پزشک و پرستار نیست این موضوع. این یه مسئله فرهنگیه که ما خودمون باید روش کار کنیم. پرستاری و پزشکی مکمل همدیگه هستن... بدون وجود پرستار پزشک نمیتونه از پس همه کارها بربیاد! پزشکی هم بالاتر از پرستاری نیست... هر شغلی محترمه و ارزشمند. مهم مفید بودن توی اون شغله! کمک کردن و خدمت کردن به جامعه!


موافقم.حرف شما کاملا درسته
ولی بحث ما سر چیز دیگه ای بود

----------


## The.Best.Name

_عارضم خدمت دوستان کسی که از پرستاری بره پزشکی در ازمونی مشابه با علوم پایه شرکت میکنه که واقعا سخته ... مورد دوم بعد از قبولی در اون ازمون حداقل 4.5 سال بعد تموم میکنه پزشکی رو ... مورد سوم دقیقا چیو میخاد تطابق بده ؟؟؟ دو سه واحد اناتومی پرستاری رو با ده دوازده واحد اناتومی پزشکی ؟؟؟؟ مورد بعدی اینکه اگه کشور های اروپایی و غربی دارن می جذبن خاهشا یه لیست 50-60 نفری از افراد جذب شده ارائه بدین تا ما هم مسیرمونو به سوی پرستاری تغییر بدیم ..._

----------


## jaany

> این دوستمون حرفایی رو ک شنیده رو داره با چشم بسته تکرار میکنه
> المان و روسیه اگه اشتباه نکنم پرستار رو هوا میگیرن با درامد خیلی خوب


این دو شخص زیر هم دارن چشم بسته چیزایی که شنیدن رو تکرار میکنن!





> لطفا شعار ندید 
> پزشکی از پرستاری بالاتر نیست؟؟؟! 
> از تفاوت حقوق ها میشه فهمید 
> به نظر من اگه میخوای صرفا یه شغلی داشته باشی و قصد نداری زیاد بخونی و  فقط با لیسانس بری سرکار و... همین پرستاری خوبه اما اگه میخوای تا دکترا  بری ۸سال حداقل طول میکشه بدون طرح و... (منظورم دکترا پرستاریه)
> خب اگه بری پزشکی و تا تخصص بری فرق چندانی ازنظر تعداد سالهایی که باید درس بخونی و درگیر درس باشی نداره .
> حالا دندون که خیلی وضعیت درسی و تعداد سالای تحصیلش از پزشکی هم کمتره .
> ولی خب درسای پزشکی و دندون از پرستاری خیلی بیشتر و تخصصی تر و سخت تر هستن.
> استادای ما هم مدام میکوبن سرمون .
> میگن که اگه این آناتومی عمومی رو هم نخونید فرقی با بهیار ندارید .
> ...








> _عارضم خدمت دوستان کسی که از پرستاری بره پزشکی در ازمونی مشابه با علوم پایه شرکت میکنه که واقعا سخته ... مورد دوم بعد از قبولی در اون ازمون حداقل 4.5 سال بعد تموم میکنه پزشکی رو ... مورد سوم دقیقا چیو میخاد تطابق بده ؟؟؟ دو سه واحد اناتومی پرستاری رو با ده دوازده واحد اناتومی پزشکی ؟؟؟؟ مورد بعدی اینکه اگه کشور های اروپایی و غربی دارن می جذبن خاهشا یه لیست 50-60 نفری از افراد جذب شده ارائه بدین تا ما هم مسیرمونو به سوی پرستاری تغییر بدیم ..._

----------


## Petrichor

*ناموسن کنکور قبول شدن سخته
اول این جمله مهمی که گفتم رو لحاظ کن*

----------


## jaany

> من؟؟؟ 
> خودم رشتم پرستاریه.


نه با sir william بودم

----------


## Isabella

> لطفا شعار ندید 
> پزشکی از پرستاری بالاتر نیست؟؟؟! 
> از تفاوت حقوق ها میشه فهمید 
> به نظر من اگه میخوای صرفا یه شغلی داشته باشی و قصد نداری زیاد بخونی و فقط با لیسانس بری سرکار و... همین پرستاری خوبه اما اگه میخوای تا دکترا بری ۸سال حداقل طول میکشه بدون طرح و... (منظورم دکترا پرستاریه)
> خب اگه بری پزشکی و تا تخصص بری فرق چندانی ازنظر تعداد سالهایی که باید درس بخونی و درگیر درس باشی نداره .
> حالا دندون که خیلی وضعیت درسی و تعداد سالای تحصیلش از پزشکی هم کمتره .
> ولی خب درسای پزشکی و دندون از پرستاری خیلی بیشتر و تخصصی تر و سخت تر هستن.
> استادای ما هم مدام میکوبن سرمون .
> میگن که اگه این آناتومی عمومی رو هم نخونید فرقی با بهیار ندارید .
> ...


من منظورم از بالاتر نیست!!! این بود که دلیلی وجود نداره که این شغل رو کم ارزش تر از پزشکی بدونیم. :/ شغل کم زحمتی نیست... ولی شما میگی پول! که خب ببخشید ولی من هنوز در این مورد نظری ندارم... (صادقانه میگم... الان نظری ندارم در موردش!!!) حداقل الان فکر میکنم معنوی بودن شغل برتر از پول درآوردنشه!

----------


## new boy

یه عمر 40/50 ساله که 20 سالش رفته :/

بقیش هم با پشت کنکور موندن بگذره :/

با همین درامد پرستاری هم میشه همه کار کرد.. البته برا یه خانم که لازم نیست خرج چند نفر دیگ رو هم بده

----------


## POOYAE

نمیدونم چرا بعضیا فقط قسمت خوب قضیه رو می بینن  :Yahoo (21):  حالا یه نفرم از راه برسه از دندان و دارو و پزشکی بد بگه یعنی همه با هم که چرا دروغ میگی تو  :Yahoo (21):  دوست نداری ما بیاییم ، جاتو تنگ میکنیم  :Yahoo (21):  حسود  :Yahoo (21):  - دوست عزیز این موقعیتی که الان اون پزشکه داره 15 سال براش جنگیده ، چه بسا بیشتر / لطفا کمی تفکر

----------


## POOYAE

تموم حرفم اینه که واسه دلتون بجنگید نه حرف مردم  :Yahoo (1):  - شما هر رشته ی بخونید باید زحمت بکشید و برخلاف تصور عموم سه رشته اصلی خیلی بیشتر تلاش و زحمت می طلبه

----------


## AlirezA 1522

> این دوستمون حرفایی رو ک شنیده رو داره با چشم بسته تکرار میکنه
> المان و روسیه اگه اشتباه نکنم پرستار رو هوا میگیرن با درامد خیلی خوب





> همه چیز درامد نیس.
> باید بتونی اون کار رو انجام بدی.
> مثلا من پرستار که دارم ماهی ۴تومن میگیرم باید بتونم وظایفم رو کامل و درست انجام بدم نه اینکه با ناچاری و چندش بخوام الکی یه چیزی سر هم کنم و حق اون مریض ضایع بشه و مال حروم در بیارم 
> همه چی پول نیس!


من نفهمیدم شما طرفدار پزشکی هستین یا پرستاری؟

----------


## Afsoon_chashman

احساس میکنم اطلاعات خودم خیلی بیشتر از کساییه ک تا الان نظر دادن.بیشتر جنبه روانشناسی و لج و لجبازی شد  :Yahoo (21):  
چرا همه فک میکنن که چون طرف یه خانومه یکی دیگه خرجشو بده و باید ب اندک حقوقی راضی باشه هوم؟؟؟ مگه فقط اقایان برازنده ی ماشین و خونه های لوکس هستند؟؟و همچنین رشته! ک تا میپرسی سریعا میگن اگه خانوم باشی ک.... :Yahoo (21): 
ازمون پرستاری ب پزشکی اولا کار حضرت فیله دوما به سن من نمیخوره تا وقتی درسم تموم شه! شرایط سنی داره!
بعدشم من به هردو به یک اندازه علاقه دارم حالا به هر دلیل... 
تک تک استادامون میگن به فکر کار دوم باشین اگه فک میکنین رتبتون سال دیگه بهتر میشه یا انصراف بدین یا مرخصی بگیرین بشینین بخونین. بعضی دوستانم مارو مورد لطف قرار میدن و یه گل واژه هایی از پرستاری رو سرمون پر پر میکنن ک ادم نمیدونه چی بگه!! 
شرایط خارج از کشور و....کانادا و ترکیه و دبی واسه خارج از کشوره!!!هرکسی شرایط رفتن رو نداره شرایطشم باشه ب دلایلی هرکسی خونواده و زندگیشو ب سادگی و ب راحتی نمیتونه ول کنه بذاره بره واسه همیشه...
ممنون از نظرات همتون فک کنم تصمیمو گرفتم دیگه  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## AlirezA 1522

> احساس میکنم اطلاعات خودم خیلی بیشتر از کساییه ک تا الان مظر دادن.بیشتر جنبه روانشناسی و لج و لجبازی شد  
> چرا همه فک میکنن که چون طرف یه خانومه یکی دیگه خرجشو بده و باید ب اندک حقوقی راضی باشه هوم؟؟؟ مکه فقط اقایان برازنده ی ماشین و خونههای لوکس هستند؟؟و همچنین رشته! ک تا میپرسی سریعا میگن اگه خانوم باشی ک....
> ازمون پرستاری ب پزشکی اولا کار حضرت فیله دوما به سن من نمیخوره تا وقتی درسم تموم شه! شرایط سنی داره!
> بعدشم من به هردو به یک اندازه علاقه دارم حالا به هر دلیل... 
> تک تک استادامون میگن به فکر کار دوم باشین اگه فک میکنین رتبتون سال دیگه بتر میشه یا انصراف بدین یا نرخصی بگیرین بشینین بخونین. بعضی دوستانم مارو مورد لطف قرار میدن و یه کل واژه هایی از پرستاری رو سرمون پر پر میکنن ک ادم نمیدونه چی بگه!! 
> شرایط خارج از کشور و....کانادا و ترکیه و دبی واسه خارج از کشوره!!!هرکسی شرایط رقتن رو نداره شرایطشم باشه ب دلایلی هرکسی خونواده و زندگیشو ب سادگی و ب راحتی نمیتونه ول کنه بذاره بره واسه همیشه...
> ممنون از نظرات همتون فک کنم تصمیمو گرفتم دیگه


وضعیت شماروفقط کسی می تونه درک کنه که معنی به هدف نرسیدن و تحقیر شدن رو بفهمه....به نظرم بهترین کار اینکه به جای انصراف یه ترم مرخصی بگیر و واسه هدفت بجنگ.....البته فکر کنم همین امسال دانشگاه رفتین

----------


## new boy

> همه چیز درامد نیس.
> باید بتونی اون کار رو انجام بدی.
> مثلا من پرستار که دارم ماهی ۴تومن میگیرم باید بتونم وظایفم رو کامل و درست انجام بدم نه اینکه با ناچاری و چندش بخوام الکی یه چیزی سر هم کنم و حق اون مریض ضایع بشه و مال حروم در بیارم 
> همه چی پول نیس!


خب حتما این خانم که رفتن این رشته رو حتما این توانایی رو در خودشون دیدن ...
ایشون فقط دامد مد نظرشون بود و کمی هم چشم هم چشمی :/

اگر ایشون می گفتن من توانایی این کار رو ندارم .. بله حرف شما درست بود

----------


## new boy

> احساس میکنم اطلاعات خودم خیلی بیشتر از کساییه ک تا الان نظر دادن.بیشتر جنبه روانشناسی و لج و لجبازی شد  
> چرا همه فک میکنن که چون طرف یه خانومه یکی دیگه خرجشو بده و باید ب اندک حقوقی راضی باشه هوم؟؟؟ مگه فقط اقایان برازنده ی ماشین و خونه های لوکس هستند؟؟و همچنین رشته! ک تا میپرسی سریعا میگن اگه خانوم باشی ک....
> ازمون پرستاری ب پزشکی اولا کار حضرت فیله دوما به سن من نمیخوره تا وقتی درسم تموم شه! شرایط سنی داره!
> بعدشم من به هردو به یک اندازه علاقه دارم حالا به هر دلیل... 
> تک تک استادامون میگن به فکر کار دوم باشین اگه فک میکنین رتبتون سال دیگه بهتر میشه یا انصراف بدین یا مرخصی بگیرین بشینین بخونین. بعضی دوستانم مارو مورد لطف قرار میدن و یه گل واژه هایی از پرستاری رو سرمون پر پر میکنن ک ادم نمیدونه چی بگه!! 
> شرایط خارج از کشور و....کانادا و ترکیه و دبی واسه خارج از کشوره!!!هرکسی شرایط رفتن رو نداره شرایطشم باشه ب دلایلی هرکسی خونواده و زندگیشو ب سادگی و ب راحتی نمیتونه ول کنه بذاره بره واسه همیشه...
> ممنون از نظرات همتون فک کنم تصمیمو گرفتم دیگه


جمله اولتون با من بود ..
ببینید من برا یه شرایط نرمال گفتم نه شرایط خاص ..

----------


## -AMiN-

> نمیدونم مردم دارن میدون به چی برسن. 
> زندگی یه مسیره طولانیه .
> خوش به حال هر کی که از لحظه لحظه اش استفاده نکنه نه‌اینکه بالاجبار چیزیو دوس داشته باشه به منظور رسیدن.
> مثلا میگن مگه چند سال عمر داری بری پزشکی و فلان .
> خب چی کار کنیم؟
> بریم یه کاری که دوسش نداریم یه درامدی هم داشته باشیم.بعدشم ازدواج کنیم و بعدش هم بچه و بعدش هم مرگ.
> باور کنید حتی همین ازدواج هم بعد چند ماه عادی میشه.حالا شمایید و کاری که یک عمر باید انجام بدید .خدا کنه با علاقه باشه


هرکی هر شکل دوس داره زندگی‌ میکنه
ولی از نظر من کار ادم عاقل نیست بخاطر چشم و هم چشمی و درامد سه چهار سال از بهترین و شیرین ترین سال های زندگیشو بشینه پشت کنکور
الان با ۴ ۵ تومن درامد یه شیفت پرستاری جز قشر درامد بالاتر از متوسط یا حتی دو برابر متوسطی اکثرا زیر دو تومن درامد دارن
طرز نگاه ب زندگی هرکس مهمه

----------


## hamidshams

> اره‌اما باید علاقه داشته باشی.
> همه بیمارستانا یا درمانگاها و ... کمک بهیار و بهیار ندارن. یعنی از نظر عقلی هم به صرفه نیس که بخوان این همه استخدام کنن که پرستار راحت باشه و سر ماه ۴ تومن بذاره جیبش. اگه اینطور باشه کل استخدامشون از بهیاراس که کارای نظافتی و.... بیمار که پرستارا کلاسشون نمیاد انجام بدن ، رو‌میدن و حقوق کمتری هم میگیرن و میتونن تعداد بیشتری رو استخدام کنن.
> حالا یکی از لگن گذاشتن و بررسی ادرار و مدفوع و ترشحات و چرک و عفونت و خون و ساکشن کردن و تخلیه ترشحات و ... خوشش میاد میتونه این رشته رو ادامه بده.
> من حتی وقتی به صورت تئوری توضیح میدم این پروسیجر ها رو احساس حالت تهوع بهم دست میده چه برسه به کار و یه عمر سر و کار داشتن با این چیزا


داداش بسیار برات متاسفم که رفتی پرستاری و ازت ناراحتم میدونی چرا چون با این کارت یه فرد بی روح از این رشته میای بیرون که شاید بره سرکار ولی کارشم درس انجام نده چون تو داری میگی حالم به هم میخوره پس یادم نمیگیری .. جنبه دومش اینه که جای افرادی مثل من که عاشق این رشته هستم رو تنگ میکنی ...

----------


## -AMiN-

> من نفهمیدم شما طرفدار پزشکی هستین یا پرستاری؟


من طرفدار چیزی نیستم ضد شعارها و ادعاهای مضخرف یه عده ام

----------


## Isabella

> داداش بسیار برات متاسفم که رفتی پرستاری و ازت ناراحتم میدونی چرا چون با این کارت یه فرد بی روح از این رشته میای بیرون که شاید بره سرکار ولی کارشم درس انجام نده چون تو داری میگی حالم به هم میخوره پس یادم نمیگیری .. جنبه دومش اینه که جای افرادی مثل من که عاشق این رشته هستم رو تنگ میکنی ...


دوست عزیز ناراحت نباشین و تلاش کنین. به امید خدا امسال قبول میشین و بعدش هم میتونین با علاقه ادامه بدین. ناامید نباشید  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## hamidshams

> دوست عزیز ناراحت نباشین و تلاش کنین. به امید خدا امسال قبول میشین و بعدش هم میتونین با علاقه ادامه بدین. ناامید نباشید


 ایشالا حداقل اگه برم با عشق و علاقه میرم و اگرم برم سرکار عاشقونه کارمو میکنم و هیچ وقتم نمیگم متنفرم

----------


## -AMiN-

> اگه دقت کنید منم از همون اول دارم همینو میگم
> اولای ترم هر کی اومده بود میگفت نه پرستاری رو دوس داشتم و اومدم و فلان .
> رفته رفته همه آه میکشن که چرا تلاش نکردن به چیزی که علاقه دارن برسن 
> یه کم هم کلاهمونو قاضی کنیم همه دوس دارن اون بالا بالا ها باشن هیشکی دوس نداره تحقیر بشه . مثلا کار استادامون اصلا درست نیس


خب الان یه عده اشتباهات انتخابی دانشجوهای پرستاری و دارن میندازن گردن رشته...
کسی که پشیمونه اشتباه خودش بوده که خودش و گول زده با حلوا حلوا گفتن دهن شیرین نمیشه هی ب خودت بگی علاقه دارم علاقه که نمیاد
منم دوس دارم بالا باشم ولی ن ب قیمت از دست دادن جوونیم 
طرف اون بالا داره میگه پرستارا دارن انصراف میدن و میرن سراغ کنکور مجدد یا کار ازاد ولی نمیگه انتخابشون از اول اشتباه بوده اونم نه اینکه رشته بدیه طرف روحیاتش نمبخوره به کار و درامد اون رشته
مثال همون اقای  jaany

----------


## علی..

دوستان نطربنده اینه علاقه ای که به خاطرپول بدست میادخیلی ارزشش کمه اماکسی که به یه چی علاقه داره وتوعلاقش پول بدست بیاره عالیه،همه رشته هاخوبن ودرتمام رشته هاافرادموفق وجوددارن،واقعابااینهمه پول میخوان بعضی هاچی بدست بیارن،پول مهمه اماهمه چیزنیست من هیچ کسوندیدم صرفاباپول احساس آرامش کنه.

----------


## hamidshams

> دوستان نطربنده اینه علاقه ای که به خاطرپول بدست میادخیلی ارزشش کمه اماکسی که به یه چی علاقه داره وتوعلاقش پول بدست بیاره عالیه،همه رشته هاخوبن ودرتمام رشته هاافرادموفق وجوددارن،واقعابااینهمه پول میخوان بعضی هاچی بدست بیارن،پول مهمه اماهمه چیزنیست من هیچ کسوندیدم صرفاباپول احساس آرامش کنه.


 آفرین داداش عالی بود مخصوصا جمله اولت

----------


## ZAPATA

...........................
اول ببین اصلن زیست دوم رو میتونی فیتیله پیچش کنی ... 
برو تو توشک 
 :Yahoo (4): 
...........................
پرستاری و پزشکی و دندون و دارو هم
 بعدش میشه بهتر اندیشه نمود
 :Yahoo (99):

----------


## satar98

*باووووو ول كنيد اين بحثاي بيهوده رو !!!! طرف اومده يه موضوع.....(چي بگم خدايي!!) انداخته وسط شمام هي الكي كشش مي دين!!يه همچين افرادي فقط فقط اراده و هدف و باور خودشون هدف گرفتن!!بد ترين چيزم نداشتن اين چيزاس!!اين جور افراد كه تو اصطلاح بهشون مي گن دم دمي مزاج!!يه روز عاشقن فرداش فارق اصن نمي دون چي مي خوان، دارن چي كار مي كنن، فازشون چيه و....!!!هي از اين شاخه به اون شاخه مي رن!!خودمونم تو زنديگمون از اين جور آدم رو داريم!!كه ته همشون پوچيه!!و اين كه يه دفعه اعتماد به سقف كاذب بر مي دارن!!آخرشم مي رن توش بعدشم كه فوَقع ما وَقعِ!!!به نظر خودم(دقت كن!!نظر خودمه)اين جور نظر را برا استارتر فقط جنبه فان داره همين و بس!!آخرشم هر كاري كه خودش بخواد مي كنه!!!!مغزمونم برا چيزاي الكي آب نكنيم!!والسلام!!*

----------


## ZAPATA

> *باووووو ول كنيد اين بحثاي بيهوده رو !!!! طرف اومده يه موضوع.....(چي بگم خدايي!!) انداخته وسط شمام هي الكي كشش مي دين!!يه همچين افرادي فقط فقط اراده و هدف و باور خودشون هدف گرفتن!!بد ترين چيزم نداشتن اين چيزاس!!اين جور افراد كه تو اصطلاح بهشون مي گن دم دمي مزاج!!يه روز عاشقن فرداش فارق اصن نمي دون چي مي خوان، دارن چي كار مي كنن، فازشون چيه و....!!!هي از اين شاخه به اون شاخه مي رن!!خودمونم تو زنديگمون از اين جور آدم رو داريم!!كه ته همشون پوچيه!!و اين كه يه دفعه اعتماد به سقف كاذب بر مي دارن!!آخرشم مي رن توش بعدشم كه فوَقع ما وَقعِ!!!به نظر خودم(دقت كن!!نظر خودمه)اين جور نظر را برا استارتر فقط جنبه فان داره همين و بس!!آخرشم هر كاري كه خودش بخواد مي كنه!!همين بس!!مغزمونم برا چيزاي الكي آب نكنيم!!والسلام!!*


دیداش اینارو هم بی خیال .. :Yahoo (4): 
بوگو واسه زیست دوم نسخه ای راه حلی داری بشه بالا 90 اینا خوردش 
...........
اگه مثل این رفیقمان رتبه 680 .. زیست 50 شده، فکرته .... اونم با فاگو ماگو ..
به کارم نمیه .......  :Yahoo (110): 
...........
فکر مکر ناب داری، هی دمت گرم ...  :Yahoo (99):

----------


## Mahdi.T

> هرکی هر شکل دوس داره زندگی‌ میکنه
> ولی از نظر من کار ادم عاقل نیست بخاطر چشم و هم چشمی و درامد سه چهار سال از بهترین و شیرین ترین سال های زندگیشو بشینه پشت کنکور
> الان با ۴ ۵ تومن درامد یه شیفت پرستاری جز قشر درامد بالاتر از متوسط یا حتی دو برابر متوسطی اکثرا زیر دو تومن درامد دارن
> طرز نگاه ب زندگی هرکس مهمه


داداش میشه بگی کجا واسه یه شیفت پرستاری ۴ ۵ تومن میدن؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## satar98

> دیداش اینارو هم بی خیال ..
> بوگو واسه زیست دوم نسخه ای راه حلی داری بشه بالا 90 اینا خوردش 
> ...........
> اگه مثل این رفیقمان رتبه 680 .. زیست 50 شده، فکرته .... اونم با فاگو ماگو ..
> به کارم نمیه ....... 
> ...........
> فکر مکر ناب داری، هی دمت گرم ...


*دهنت....!!!خوب از آب گل آلود ماهي مي گيري!!چي بهت بگم آخه!!نمي دونم والا!!خودت بايد پيداش كني!!خوندن زيس ي چيز شخصيه!! مث مسواكه!!روش هر كسي مال خودشه!!برا من مثلا ي روش خوبه!!برا تو ي روش ديگه!!*

----------


## ZAPATA

> *دهنت....!!!خوب از آب گل آلود ماهي مي گيري!!چي بهت بگم آخه!!نمي دونم والا!!خودت بايد پيداش كني!!خوندن زيس ي چيز شخصيه!! مث مسواكه!!روش هر كسي مال خودشه!!برا من مثلا ي روش خوبه!!برا تو روش ديگه!!*


 :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): 
خو دیداش چیزی به مخم نمیه ....
هرچی اندیشه روا میداروم ... هم هیچ کی ای خوشگلا
انا اینا : زیست دوم : خیلی سبز! ... دریافت ... گاج .... الگو ... آیکیو 
به دلم نمیشینه .... :Yahoo (77): 
هی در این فکرم که یه جای کار ملنکه .... حال کجاش !؟! ... الله اعلم .. :Yahoo (35): 
راه حلی خودتو بوگو ... کار به مسواکش نداشته باش ... گاهی آدم مجبور میشه با مسواک بقیه کار کنه  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## -AMiN-

> داداش میشه بگی کجا واسه یه شیفت پرستاری ۴ ۵ تومن میدن؟؟؟؟؟


عادت حرف زدنم اینه دو عددی میگم مث چار پنج ده پونزده...
چهار تومن رو مطمئنم برو از بیمارستانای تهران مث میلاد بپرس یکی از فامیلامون بهیاره تهران حدود سه تومن میگیره خودش بهم گفت
پنج‌تومن و زیاد اطمینان ندارم ولی چارو خورده ای با اضافه کار میشه تقریبا

----------


## satar98

> خو دیداش چیزی به مخم نمیه ....
> هرچی اندیشه روا میداروم ... هم هیچ کی ای خوشگلا
> انا اینا : زیست دوم : خیلی سبز! ... دریافت ... گاج .... الگو ... آیکیو 
> به دلم نمیشینه ....
> هی در این فکرم که یه جای کار ملنکه .... حال کجاش !؟! ... الله اعلم ..
> راه حلی خودتو بوگو ... کار به مسواکش نداشته باش ... گاهی آدم مجبور میشه با مسواک بقیه کار کنه


*باووووو!!چ خبرته چندتا منبع!! يكي دو تا شو انتخ كن تا آخر با همينا پيش برو پيشرف مي كني!!!ماشالا اشتها!!باووو مقطعي برو بالا!!بالا ٩٠!!* :Yahoo (39):

----------


## ata.beheshti

اگر همون شبنمی هسی که تو اون وبلاگش اون مطالبو میذاشتو بش ایمان داش اره ول کن برو سراغ دندون..
برام عجیب بود فردی با اون همه علاقه یدفه بیاد بره پرستاری...

----------


## ZAPATA

> *باووووو!!چ خبرته چندتا منبع!! يكي دو تا شو انتخ كن تا آخر با همينا پيش برو پيشرف مي كني!!!ماشالا اشتها!!باووو مقطعي برو بالا!!بالا ٩٠!!*


منم قصدم همشون که نیست ... 
میگم با کودومش یا کودوماش میشه به جاهای خوب خوب رسید  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mahdi.T

> عادت حرف زدنم اینه دو عددی میگم مث چار پنج ده پونزده...
> چهار تومن رو مطمئنم برو از بیمارستانای تهران مث میلاد بپرس یکی از فامیلامون بهیاره تهران حدود سه تومن میگیره خودش بهم گفت
> پنج‌تومن و زیاد اطمینان ندارم ولی چارو خورده ای با اضافه کار میشه تقریبا


آهاااا
دیدی؟خودت میگی با اضافه کار.نه یه شیفت.
اون اضاف کاری هم که ایشون میگیره حداقل۱۷۵ساعت کار بیشتر توی یه ماهه که بیشترش هم شیفت شبه.و بسیار سخت و طاقت فرسا
به استارتر محترم هم میگم که پرستاری یه حرفه مقدسه و تنها عاملی که باعث پیشرفت توش میشه علاقست.اگه احساس میکنی که علاقه نداری سعی کن بری دنبال اون رشته ای که دوست داری.چون پرستاری بدون علاقه=دلزدگی و پشیمونی تا آخر عمر

----------


## _ZAPATA_

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Sir William


عادت حرف زدنم اینه دو عددی میگم مث چار پنج ده پونزده...چهار تومن رو مطمئنم برو از بیمارستانای تهران مث میلاد بپرس یکی از فامیلامون بهیاره تهران حدود سه تومن میگیره خودش بهم گفتپنج‌تومن و زیاد اطمینان ندارم ولی چارو خورده ای با اضافه کار میشه تقریبا


داداش درامدش تو تهران سه شیفت کار کنی حدودا چقدر میشه ؟بیمارستانای خصوصی چطور ؟؟منم زیاد از این رشته خوشم نمیاد چون شرایط پشت کنکور موندن نداشتم از سر اجبار رفتم به اون رشته هایی که علاقه داشتم کار ندارن من فقط میخوام بدونم اگه درامدش خوبه و در اینده یه چیزی دستم میمونه بمونم همین رشته اونایی هم که میگن علاقه همه چی علاقه نیست خواهشا شعار الکی ندید وقتی علاقه باشه و اون رشته اصن کار و پول نداشته باشه چطور میخوای یه زندگی رو بچرخونی ؟؟؟احتمالا باید بری با علاقه دستتو جلو اینو اون دراز کنیکاریم ندارم شغل مقدسیه یا نه فقط میخوام بدونم کار و  درامدش برای مرد تضمینیه؟*

----------


## satar98

> منم قصدم همشون که نیست ... 
> میگم با کودومش یا کودوماش میشه به جاهای خوب خوب رسید


*باووو ببين ي مسئله ساده رو داري الكي گندش مي كني!!بيين با كدوم بيشتر ارتباط مي گيري بيشتر باهاش مي فهمي!!همين!! به همين سادگي!!دنبال چي هستي!!؟؟همينا خوبن ديگه!!يكي دو تاش بگير برو ديگه!!همين كه ذهنت جمع و جور كني رو زيست خودش موفقيت!!
*

----------


## hossein943

آقا پرستاری تا سه شیفتم جا داره میتونی کار کنی درآمدش 6 تا 7 میره بخاطره اینه که کمبود نیرو هست ولی خب اینجوری بخوای کار کنی باید زندگی کردنو بزاری کنار :Yahoo (76): 
البته قرار نیست تا آخر عمرت اینجوری کار کنی یه مدت اندازه دویست اسب بخار کار میکنی، به زندگیت سرو سامون میدی بعدشم میری یه بیمارستان یه شیفت برمیداری بدون اضافو اینجور چیزا راحت زندگی میکنی یا کلن میزنی تو کار آزاد. الان تو ایران اغلب علاقه رو باید بیخیال بشی چون واسه هر رشتهای درامد بازار کار وجود نداره.
الان کار پرستارا با اضافه شدن نیروهایی مثل کمک پرستار و کمک بهیار ها بهتر شده. قبلنا پرستار ملافه بیمارم عوض میکرد اما الان دیگه از این خبرا نیست. عمده کار پرستاری دارو دادن و گزارش نویسیه البته بیشتر بستگی به بخشی داره که کار میکنین مثلا تو ارتوپدی پانسمان زیاد انجام میدین.

----------


## Mahdi.T

> *داداش درامدش تو تهران سه شیفت کار کنی حدودا چقدر میشه ؟بیمارستانای خصوصی چطور ؟؟منم زیاد از این رشته خوشم نمیاد چون شرایط پشت کنکور موندن نداشتم از سر اجبار رفتم به اون رشته هایی که علاقه داشتم کار ندارن من فقط میخوام بدونم اگه درامدش خوبه و در اینده یه چیزی دستم میمونه بمونم همین رشته اونایی هم که میگن علاقه همه چی علاقه نیست خواهشا شعار الکی ندید وقتی علاقه باشه و اون رشته اصن کار و پول نداشته باشه چطور میخوای یه زندگی رو بچرخونی ؟؟؟احتمالا باید بری با علاقه دستتو جلو اینو اون دراز کنیکاریم ندارم شغل مقدسیه یا نه فقط میخوام بدونم کار و  درامدش برای مرد تضمینیه؟*


عزیز من.من فقط در مورد رشته پرستاری نظر دادم و گفتم که برای پیشرفت باید علاقه داشته باشی.چون اگه علاقه داشته باشی با همه ی سختی هایی که داره میتونی تحمل کنی.و اگه علاقه نداشته باشی زده میشی.امیدوارم منظورمو از علاقه فهمیده باشی
درمورد شیفت ها هم هر۸یا۹شیفت شب یک شیفت کامل  در ماه حساب میشه
عصر یا صبح هم که باید ۳۰تا باشه تا یه شیفت کامل حساب بشه
تعرفه دولتی هر شیفت کامل هم یه چیزی حدود۱۸۰۰۰۰۰تومن هست که تازه اکثر اوقات به صورت کامل نمیدن
درضمن اینم در نظر بگیر که توی۷.۸سال اول کارت شیفت هارو به صورت اجباری بهت تحمیل میکنن و زیاد نقشی توی اینکه کی شیفت باشی کی نباشی نداری
و اینکه با خودت حساب نکن که هر ۳۰ شب شیفت میگیرم چون هم کار خیلی سختیه و هم اینکه اکثر پرستارا هم تمایل دارن شیفت شب بردارن

----------


## somi

> دندانپزشکی هم راحت تره هم درامدش بیشتره
> هم موقعیت اجتماعی والاتری نسبت به پرستاری داره


امضاتون چی میگه؟ :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):

----------


## _ZAPATA_

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط hossein943


آقا پرستاری تا سه شیفتم جا داره میتونی کار کنی درآمدش 6 تا 7 میره بخاطره اینه که کمبود نیرو هست ولی خب اینجوری بخوای کار کنی باید زندگی کردنو بزاری کنار
البته قرار نیست تا آخر عمرت اینجوری کار کنی یه مدت اندازه دویست اسب بخار کار میکنی، به زندگیت سرو سامون میدی بعدشم میری یه بیمارستان یه شیفت برمیداری بدون اضافو اینجور چیزا راحت زندگی میکنی یا کلن میزنی تو کار آزاد. الان تو ایران اغلب علاقه رو باید بیخیال بشی چون واسه هر رشتهای درامد بازار کار وجود نداره.
الان کار پرستارا با اضافه شدن نیروهایی مثل کمک پرستار و کمک بهیار ها بهتر شده. قبلنا پرستار ملافه بیمارم عوض میکرد اما الان دیگه از این خبرا نیست. عمده کار پرستاری دارو دادن و گزارش نویسیه البته بیشتر بستگی به بخشی داره که کار میکنین مثلا تو ارتوپدی پانسمان زیاد انجام میدین.


اره دیگه تا ته زندگی که نمیشه کار کرد مثلا تا 30 . 35 سالگی مثل اسب کار کنی بعدشم یه شیفت سبک بگیری بری
یه اشنایی به من گفت یکی رو میشناسم سه شیفت بیارستان خصوصی میره 16 تومن میگیره ماهی 
الکی میگه نه ؟؟ دکتر عمومی انقدر در نمیاره که 
پارتی داشته باشی حقیقت داره از ترم دوم میشه رفت سرِکار ؟*

----------


## _ZAPATA_

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Taghi


عزیز من.من فقط در مورد رشته پرستاری نظر دادم و گفتم که برای پیشرفت باید علاقه داشته باشی.چکن اگه علاقه داشته باشی با همه ی سختی هایی که داره میتونی تحمل کنی.و اگه علاقه نداشته باشی زده میشی.امیدوارم منظورمو از علاقه فهمیده باشی
درمورد شیفت ها هم هر۸یا۹شیفت شب یک شیفت کامل  در ماه حساب میشه
عصر یا صبح هم که باید ۳۰تا باشه تا یه شیفت کامل حساب بشه
تعرفه دولتی هر شیفت کامل هم یه چیزی حدود۱۸۰۰۰۰۰تومن هست که تازه اکثر اوقات به صورت کامل نمیدن
درضمن اینم در نظر بگیر که توی۷.۸سال اول کارت شیفت هارو به صورت اجباری بهت تحمیل میکنن و زیاد نقشی توی اینکه کی شیفت باشی کی نباشی نداری
و اینکه با خودت حساب نکن که هر ۳۰ شب شیفت میگیرم چون هم کار خیلی سختیه و هم اینکه اکثر پرستارا هم تمایل دارن شیفت شب بردارن


در مورد پرستاری قطعا باید علاقه باشه چون به اندازه کافی سخت و طاقت فرسا هست کارش . علاقه هم نباشه که دیگه ادم میپاچه
ولی مثلا تو بعضی رشته ها صادق نیست . الان مثلا من به زیست سلولی مولکولی علاقه داشتم ولی خب کارش چی میشه ؟؟؟؟ هیچ کار نداره خب من چطور میتونم خودمو قانع کنم که برم اون رشته 

حالا برا دخترا فرق میکنه قضیه برن دنبال علاقشون بهترین کاره ولی برا پسره فقط باید درامد اولویت باشه 
غلط اگه داشتم ببخشید با گوشی اومدم*

----------


## somi

> *
> 
> اره دیگه تا ته زندگی که نمیشه کار کرد مثلا تا 30 . 35 سالگی مثل اسب کار کنی بعدشم یه شیفت سبک بگیری بری
> یه اشنایی به من گفت یکی رو میشناسم سه شیفت بیارستان خصوصی میره 16 تومن میگیره ماهی 
> الکی میگه نه ؟؟ دکتر عمومی انقدر در نمیاره که 
> پارتی داشته باشی حقیقت داره از ترم دوم میشه رفت سرِکار ؟*


شما پرستاری شهید بهشتی میخونی؟
ر.ا:باو همون پرستاریو ادامه بده مگ قراره همه دکترشن :Yahoo (76):

----------


## hossein943

> *
> 
> اره دیگه تا ته زندگی که نمیشه کار کرد مثلا تا 30 . 35 سالگی مثل اسب کار کنی بعدشم یه شیفت سبک بگیری بری
> یه اشنایی به من گفت یکی رو میشناسم سه شیفت بیارستان خصوصی میره 16 تومن میگیره ماهی 
> الکی میگه نه ؟؟ دکتر عمومی انقدر در نمیاره که 
> پارتی داشته باشی حقیقت داره از ترم دوم میشه رفت سرِکار ؟*


شما خیلی بردی بالا سنو 22 23 سالگی مدرک میگیری به پنج سال نمیکشه زندگیتو جمع میکنی (خونه ماشین و... )
نه خصوصی انقد نمیده ولی بیمارستانی مثل آتیه تو شهرک غرب جزو بهترین بیمارستانای ایران هست پرستاراش خوب پول میگیرن 4 5 تومن واسه یه شیفت ولی آزمون ورودی دارن. یه جایی مثل بیمارستان آتیه فوق العادس واسه کار پرستاری یچی میگم یچی میشنوی باید بری خودت ببینی.
باید یه مقدار کار بلد باشی تا دوران دانشجویی کار کنی به پارتی ربطی نداره توی درمانگاه ها از ترم سه اینا میتونی شروع کنی ولی بیمارستان 75 واحد درسی باید گذرونده باشی تا اجازه کار داشته باشی. پرستاری همه جه کار هست امکان نداره توی تهران بیمارستانی پرستار نخواد همیشه نیرو میخوان.
پرستارها خط مقدم درمان هستن و فعال ترین و پرکار ترین قشر کادر درمان به هر حال مثل رشته های دیگه جنبه های مثبت و منفی توی این رشته درهم آمیخته شده

----------


## saman123

دوست عزیز من دندان میخونم.... شما چون خانم هستی به نظر من پرستاری رو ادامه بده چون دندان پزشکی هم از نظر فیزیکی بهت فشار میاره هم خطر اشباع شدن داره بستگی به شرایط شخص برتری فرق داره برای وضعیت شما پرستاری بهتره.... پرستاری رشته بدی نیست!!!! اما اگه به دندان واقعا علاقه داری داستان برعکسه از الان شروع کنی میتونی من پارسال این موقعا هنوز شروع نکردم....

----------


## _ZAPATA_

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط somi




شما پرستاری شهید بهشتی میخونی؟
ر.ا:باو همون پرستاریو ادامه بده مگ قراره همه دکترشن


آره ورودی بهمن هستم هنوز نرفتم 
موفق باشید*

----------


## somi

> *
> آره ورودی بهمن هستم هنوز نرفتم 
> موفق باشید*


افرین :Yahoo (1):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (111): 
ر.ا:پرستاری پرستاری :Yahoo (111):

----------


## _ZAPATA_

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط hossein943


شما خیلی بردی بالا سنو 22 23 سالگی مدرک میگیری به پنج سال نمیکشه زندگیتو جمع میکنی (خونه ماشین و... )
نه خصوصی انقد نمیده ولی بیمارستانی مثل آتیه تو شهرک غرب جزو بهترین بیمارستانای ایران هست پرستاراش خوب پول میگیرن 4 5 تومن واسه یه شیفت ولی آزمون ورودی دارن. یه جایی مثل بیمارستان آتیه فوق العادس واسه کار پرستاری یچی میگم یچی میشنوی باید بری خودت ببینی.
باید یه مقدار کار بلد باشی تا دوران دانشجویی کار کنی به پارتی ربطی نداره توی درمانگاه ها از ترم سه اینا میتونی شروع کنی ولی بیمارستان 75 واحد درسی باید گذرونده باشی تا اجازه کار داشته باشی. پرستاری همه جه کار هست امکان نداره توی تهران بیمارستانی پرستار نخواد همیشه نیرو میخوان.
پرستارها خط مقدم درمان هستن و فعال ترین و پرکار ترین قشر کادر درمان به هر حال مثل رشته های دیگه جنبه های مثبت و منفی توی این رشته درهم آمیخته شده



اتیه که عالیه یه مدت بابام بستری بود اونجا اصن کلا پرستاراش از دکترای شهر خودمون بیشتر میدونستن واقعا عالی بودن 
مرسی از راهنمایی هات داداش 
دیگه حداقل حقوقش 3 تومن هست پس تو تهران دیگه ؟؟؟
زیر دو نباشه به خدا راضیم
اصن من خیلی قانعم فقط زیر دو سه تومن نباشه دیگه خیلی خوبه 
داداش یه سوال دیگه 75 واحد یعنی چند ترم حدودا یا چند سال ؟
من زیاد واحد و ترم اینا نمیدونم چیه شرمنده
دستت درد نکنه اینم جواب بده فدات*

----------


## Mahdi.T

> *
> 
> در مورد پرستاری قطعا باید علاقه باشه چون به اندازه کافی سخت و طاقت فرسا هست کارش . علاقه هم نباشه که دیگه ادم میپاچه
> ولی مثلا تو بعضی رشته ها صادق نیست . الان مثلا من به زیست سلولی مولکولی علاقه داشتم ولی خب کارش چی میشه ؟؟؟؟ هیچ کار نداره خب من چطور میتونم خودمو قانع کنم که برم اون رشته 
> 
> حالا برا دخترا فرق میکنه قضیه برن دنبال علاقشون بهترین کاره ولی برا پسره فقط باید درامد اولویت باشه 
> غلط اگه داشتم ببخشید با گوشی اومدم*


دقیقا همینطوره
متاسفانه تو ایران واسه رشته های علوم پایه کار نیست
در صورتی که علاقمند به این رشته ها خیلی هست.تو کشورای پیشرفته به این رشته ها بها میدن و خب ما هم روز به روز شاهد پیشرفتشون هستیم ولی خب تو ایران ماجرا برعکسه

----------


## Mr Sky

*رشته های تجربی هیچیش اینده نداره...البته بجز چند تاش ....آخرش تو بیمارستان جون میدید هیچی هم عایدتون نمیشه بجز روان اشفته......اتصراف بده بیا برای کنکور ریاضی شرکت کن*

----------


## -AMiN-

> *داداش درامدش تو تهران سه شیفت کار کنی حدودا چقدر میشه ؟بیمارستانای خصوصی چطور ؟؟منم زیاد از این رشته خوشم نمیاد چون شرایط پشت کنکور موندن نداشتم از سر اجبار رفتم به اون رشته هایی که علاقه داشتم کار ندارن من فقط میخوام بدونم اگه درامدش خوبه و در اینده یه چیزی دستم میمونه بمونم همین رشته اونایی هم که میگن علاقه همه چی علاقه نیست خواهشا شعار الکی ندید وقتی علاقه باشه و اون رشته اصن کار و پول نداشته باشه چطور میخوای یه زندگی رو بچرخونی ؟؟؟احتمالا باید بری با علاقه دستتو جلو اینو اون دراز کنیکاریم ندارم شغل مقدسیه یا نه فقط میخوام بدونم کار و  درامدش برای مرد تضمینیه؟*


*ببین داداش گلم من اطلاع دقیقی ندارم ولی سه شیفت حدود 8 تومن درامد داری(دیگ کمترین مقدار ممکن رو گفتم که دوستان ایراد نگیرن ولی بیشتر از ایناس) از قانوناشم بی خبرم حقیقتا که میتونی سه شیفت بگیری یا نه !
ولی اینجور که شنیدم به دانشگاهی که تحصیل کردی برای سرپرستاری دقت میکنن شما که داری شهید بهشتی تحصیل میکنی صد در صد شانس بیشتر واسه سرپرستاری و سوپروایزری دارین که درامد خوبی هم دارن
من که اگه جای شما بودم ادامه میدادم صد در صد 
الان اینجور که وزیر میگفت تا 12 سال دیگ کمبود پرستار داریم خصوصا پرستار مرد
و یکی از اشناها میگفت رییس بیمارستان میگفته دکتر زیاد پیدا میشه ولی پرستارا قدمشون رو چشم 
حالا تو این چن سالی هم ک شما داری تحصیل میکنی یه عده کثیری هم انصراف میدن از پرستاری برای رویای پزشکی 
اگه هم خیلی تلاش کنی میتونی از طریق اون آزمون به پزشکی تغییر رشته بدی، سخته اما شدنی
*

----------


## ata.beheshti

> *رشته های تجربی هیچیش اینده نداره...البته بجز چند تاش ....آخرش تو بیمارستان جون میدید هیچی هم عایدتون نمیشه بجز روان اشفته......اتصراف بده بیا برای کنکور ریاضی شرکت کن*


خخخخخخ .....

----------


## Petrichor

> *رشته های تجربی هیچیش اینده نداره...البته بجز چند تاش ....آخرش تو بیمارستان جون میدید هیچی هم عایدتون نمیشه بجز روان اشفته......اتصراف بده بیا برای کنکور ریاضی شرکت کن*

----------


## ata.beheshti

> *
> 
> خنده نداشت..............تجربی یه توهمه.........*


اینو برو به پیرمردایی که اول حرف تورو زدن بعد ده سال برگشتن لیدن به کنکور تجربی....
به من نگو این حرفارو پسر جان...
با این اوضاع رو به رشد اقتصادی حتما رشته های ریاضی که وضعشون داره روز به روز بهتر میشه داوطلب اضافی دارن که میان اینور....

----------


## hossein943

> *
> 
> 
> اتیه که عالیه یه مدت بابام بستری بود اونجا اصن کلا پرستاراش از دکترای شهر خودمون بیشتر میدونستن واقعا عالی بودن 
> مرسی از راهنمایی هات داداش 
> دیگه حداقل حقوقش 3 تومن هست پس تو تهران دیگه ؟؟؟
> زیر دو نباشه به خدا راضیم
> اصن من خیلی قانعم فقط زیر دو سه تومن نباشه دیگه خیلی خوبه 
> داداش یه سوال دیگه 75 واحد یعنی چند ترم حدودا یا چند سال ؟
> ...


خواهش میکنم داداش وظیفه بود
مطمئن باش درآمد خوبی داره توی تهران اوضاع درآمدی به مراتب از سایر شهرها بهتره چند سالیه به همین خاطر تبدیل به رشته پرطرفدار شده. دل به کار بدی در عرض چند سال پایه رو محکم میکنی و خیالت راحت میشه. تو کدوم رشته با لیسانس میتونی بلافاصله استخدام بشی یا اینکه دوران دانشجویی بتونی حتی از سال دوم دانشگاه سرکار بری.
یعنی از ترم پنج به بعد میتونی تو بیمارستان کار کنی
شما که شهید بهشتی هستی اوضات خوبه خود بهشتی تو ولنجکه تمام کارآموزی هاتون تو بیمارستان های شماله تهرانه مثل شهدای تجریش و طالقانی و... همونجاهم میتونی مشغول به کار بشی.
جامعه پرستاری روز به روز در حال ارتقا و پیشرفته اونم بخاطر نسل جدیدی هست که وارد این رشته شدن.

----------


## _ZAPATA_

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Sir William


ببین داداش گلم من اطلاع دقیقی ندارم ولی سه شیفت حدود 8 تومن درامد داری(دیگ کمترین مقدار ممکن رو گفتم که دوستان ایراد نگیرن ولی بیشتر از ایناس) از قانوناشم بی خبرم حقیقتا که میتونی سه شیفت بگیری یا نه !
ولی اینجور که شنیدم به دانشگاهی که تحصیل کردی برای سرپرستاری دقت میکنن شما که داری شهید بهشتی تحصیل میکنی صد در صد شانس بیشتر واسه سرپرستاری و سوپروایزری دارین که درامد خوبی هم دارن
من که اگه جای شما بودم ادامه میدادم صد در صد 
الان اینجور که وزیر میگفت تا 12 سال دیگ کمبود پرستار داریم خصوصا پرستار مرد
و یکی از اشناها میگفت رییس بیمارستان میگفته دکتر زیاد پیدا میشه ولی پرستارا قدمشون رو چشم 
حالا تو این چن سالی هم ک شما داری تحصیل میکنی یه عده کثیری هم انصراف میدن از پرستاری برای رویای پزشکی 
اگه هم خیلی تلاش کنی میتونی از طریق اون آزمون به پزشکی تغییر رشته بدی، سخته اما شدنی




مرسی داداش فقط سوپروایزری چطوریه ؟
باید فوق لیسانس داشته باشی یا دکترا ؟
امیدوارم کردین دمتون گرم*

----------


## hamidshams

​دوستان دعا کنید امسال پرستاری همدان یا شیراز بیارم ... داغون شدم از بس بهش فکر کردم ... دیگه میخوام اصلا بهش فکر نکنم و فقط براش تلاش کنم

----------


## gonahkar

ببین اصلا میاری باوووووو

----------


## شانا

> *باووووو ول كنيد اين بحثاي بيهوده رو !!!! طرف اومده يه موضوع.....(چي بگم خدايي!!) انداخته وسط شمام هي الكي كشش مي دين!!يه همچين افرادي فقط فقط اراده و هدف و باور خودشون هدف گرفتن!!بد ترين چيزم نداشتن اين چيزاس!!اين جور افراد كه تو اصطلاح بهشون مي گن دم دمي مزاج!!يه روز عاشقن فرداش فارق اصن نمي دون چي مي خوان، دارن چي كار مي كنن، فازشون چيه و....!!!هي از اين شاخه به اون شاخه مي رن!!خودمونم تو زنديگمون از اين جور آدم رو داريم!!كه ته همشون پوچيه!!و اين كه يه دفعه اعتماد به سقف كاذب بر مي دارن!!آخرشم مي رن توش بعدشم كه فوَقع ما وَقعِ!!!به نظر خودم(دقت كن!!نظر خودمه)اين جور نظر را برا استارتر فقط جنبه فان داره همين و بس!!آخرشم هر كاري كه خودش بخواد مي كنه!!!!مغزمونم برا چيزاي الكي آب نكنيم!!والسلام!!*


حق باشماست.حرفتونوبایدطلاگرف

----------


## Navid70

یه جوری سوال میپرسید انگار در بازه بگن تو رو خدا بیاید دندون بخونید.رتبشو میاوردید میرفتید دیگه چه سوالیه؟کی دندون رو ول میکنه بچسبه به پرستاری جوریم که بعضی دوستان محاسبه کردن باید تقریبا پرستارای ایرانی همشون میلیونر باشن.

----------


## -AMiN-

> یه جوری سوال میپرسید انگار در بازه بگن تو رو خدا بیاید دندون بخونید.رتبشو میاوردید میرفتید دیگه چه سوالیه؟کی دندون رو ول میکنه بچسبه به پرستاری جوریم که بعضی دوستان محاسبه کردن باید تقریبا پرستارای ایرانی همشون میلیونر باشن.


اینی که میگم با 3 شیفت اینقد درامدداره 3شیفت به حرف نیستا !!!
 با دکتر و بیمارو همراهاش سر و کله زدن با اون جو بیمارستان کار خیلی خیلی خیلی خیلی سختیه !
تقریبا روانی میکنه ادم و 
واسه همین کسی نیس این درامد و داشته باشه

----------


## mehdi.m

بازم سوالات و حرفای تکراری....
ببین اگه میخای موفق بشی تو زندگیت به حرفای مردم توجه نکن.میگن و میرن ولی تورو با دردش تنها میزارم
الانم وارد شغلی شدی که سرکوفت خوردن اتفاق هرروز زندگیته.ببین میتونی باهاش کنار بیای یا نه...

----------


## hamidshams

> دقیقا همش سرکوفت. حالا که وارد بیمارستان هم نشدیم استادا سرکوفت میزنن


آقا مگه تو از این رشته بدت نمیاد؟؟؟ مگه برات کسر شان نیست؟؟؟ مگه ادعات نمیشه که حقت بیشتره ؟؟؟ مگه بهت سرکوفت نمیزنن؟؟؟ مگه حالت به هم نمیخوره؟؟؟ چرا پس مثل .... داری میری سر کلاساش؟؟ چرا ول نمیکنی بری دنبال اون چیزی که میخوای؟؟؟ همین امثال شما هستید که از بس بد راجع به این رشته حرف زدید نابودش کردید... آقا بیخیال شو برو

----------


## Egotist

یک سر برین بیمارستانا ببینین چه شغل جذاب و نیکیه پرستاری

به خاطر طرز فکر بچگانتون و سرکوفت زدن استاداتون شاَن این رشته پایین نیارین

اگر عرضه میداشتین میخوندین دیگه

حالام ک نداشتین یا پرستاری بخونین یا برین شوهر کنین

والا !

----------


## ZAPATA

پول میخای ... یه فلافلی بیا با هم بزنیم ... 
چهار تا خوشگل هم میشن گارسون ..
همچی حسابی نونمون تو روغنه
 یه ساله بارمون بستیم ..
 :Yahoo (99):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (99):

----------


## Egotist

> خودت چرا نرفتی؟؟



اینکه من نرفتم  دلیلش برام مشخصه

اما اینکه شما رفتی و الان طبق معمول داری مینالی مشخص نیست: ))

----------


## fateme.tehran

دعوا نکنین.
حضرت علی تو نهج البلاغه گفته:
هرگاه از خداوند سبحان درخواستی داری،ابتدا بر پیامبر اسلام ص درود بفرست سپس حاجتت را بخواه.زیرا خداوند بزرگوار تر از آن است که از دو حاجت درخواست شده،یکی را برآورد و دیگری را باز دارد.
اما در جای دیگر همین کتاب اومده تقدیر الهی چنان بر محاسبات ما چیره شود که تدبیر،سبب آفت زدگی باشد

----------


## _ZAPATA_

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Parlooo


یک سر برین بیمارستانا ببینین چه شغل جذاب و نیکیه پرستاری

به خاطر طرز فکر بچگانتون و سرکوفت زدن استاداتون شاَن این رشته پایین نیارین

اگر عرضه میداشتین میخوندین دیگه

حالام ک نداشتین یا پرستاری بخونین یا برین شوهر کنین

والا !


والا همینو بگو اون استادا معمولا خودشون به چیزی که میخواستن نرسیدن حرف مفت زیاد میزنن
اونایی هم که خیلی بدشون میاد و ادعا دارن در حقشون ظلم شده انصراف بدن دوباره کنکور بدن خو 
یه سال دیگه خوندن چیزی نداره که عادته برا بعضیا

مرسی سجاد حرف دلِ خیلیا رو زدی*

----------


## laleh74

> *
> 
> والا همینو بگو اون استادا معمولا خودشون به چیزی که میخواستن نرسیدن حرف مفت زیاد میزنن
> اونایی هم که خیلی بدشون میاد و ادعا دارن در حقشون ظلم شده انصراف بدن دوباره کنکور بدن خو 
> یه سال دیگه خوندن چیزی نداره که عادته برا بعضیا
> 
> مرسی سجاد حرف دلِ خیلیا رو زدی*


چه ظلمی؟چه کشکی؟؟؟

ظلم در حق تو شده...والا تو با اون رتبت نمینالی..کسی که فقط خودش و خدا از رتبش خبر داره اونم به زور چیزای دیگه اون شده رتبش میگه ظلم شده؟

میگن فقیری 1صفته..به میزان پولی که داری ربطی نداره.
بعضیا هرچقدرم پول داشته باشن بازم میگن نداریم..این یعنی گداصفتی!

نالیدن هم عادته واسه خیلیا...ربطی هم به شرایط خوب و بدشون نداره.

----------


## jarvis

*دوستان بخورید و بیاشامید ولی دعوا نکنید 
1- همیشه یکی هست که راضی نباشه ما که برای دیگران زندگی نمی کنیم. هرکی هر چی میخواد بگه.
2- اون قضیه سرکوفت استادم که نوبره واللا ! مثل اینه که مغازه دار به  مشتریش بگه چرا داری خرید میکنی؟!
3- دوستان هم زیاد تند نرین یه بحثه دیگه نباید که همو بکشیم
4- من نظرم اینه که رشته خوب و بد نداریم ، هیچ رشته ای بد نیست . حالا ممکنه یه رشته برای ما مناسب باشه یکی نباشه .
5- قدر اختیار مون رو بدونیم! ناراضی هستیم میتونیم بریم سراغ رشته دیگه .
6- شرایط هر کس مال خودشه ؛ میگن باطن زندگی خودتون رو با ظاهر زندگی دیگران مقایسه نکنید ... راست میگن نکنید!
7- عزت زیاد*

----------


## The.Best.Name

_@_YoOoY_ داداش جسارتا رتبت چند شد ؟ نیم دو پرستاری بهشتی اوردی دیگه ؟_

----------


## _ZAPATA_

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط The.Best.Name


@_YoOoY_ داداش جسارتا رتبت چند شد ؟ نیم دو پرستاری بهشتی اوردی دیگه ؟


6491 منطقه 2 
6173 زیر گروه 1
نیمسال دوم اوردم*

----------


## The.Best.Name

_All The Best..._

----------


## BeHnAz76

*بابا این حرفا چیه میزنین؟؟؟؟؟؟؟خواهرماهم پرستاره بارفیقاشم ارتباط دارم ازاین حرفا نمیزنن ..درمورد سختی این رشته هم ،طرف رییس جمهور هم بشه کارش سخته وفشارهای روحی وروانی خودشو داره...چرااینقد تو سر این رشته میزنین؟؟چراهمه فک میکنن کسی که پزشک میشه خوشبخته؟؟؟این دوستایی ک میگن پرستاری اله بله رشته دیگه ای هم برن همش مینالن بعضی ازدوستان هم هستن این رشته رو رفتن طوری حرف میزنن وتوسراین رشته میکوبونن که بقیه بچه های انجمن هم حتی یه درصدهم بخوان ب این رشته فک کنن منصرف میشن..*

----------


## roc

> درامد بیشتر مدنظرمه.ب نظرتون واسه یه دختر توی کدوم میتونم موفق تر باشم؟لطفا کسایی ک اطلاعات دارن جواب بدن ن الکی


شما
هیچ 
کاری 
نکنید
لطفا
هل 
مفهوم

----------


## mehdi.m

جدا از همه این بحث ها استارتر معلوم الحاله
قبل کنکور یادمه خودشو میکششششتو وقت اعلام نتایج پیر شد که پرستاری آزاد حالا هرررجا قبول بشه.الان اینجوری میگه!!!!!
اعصاب خودتونو بهم نریزید
تو هر راهی هستین سعی کنید تو اون بهترین باشین :Yahoo (15):

----------


## Mahdi.T

> جدا از همه این بحث ها استارتر معلوم الحاله
> قبل کنکور یادمه خودشو میکششششتو وقت اعلام نتایج پیر شد که پرستاری آزاد حالا هرررجا قبول بشه.الان اینجوری میگه!!!!!
> اعصاب خودتونو بهم نریزید
> تو هر راهی هستین سعی کنید تو اون بهترین باشین


خخخخ دقیقا حق باشماست
ولی حالا جدای از این بحثا
نظر خودتون درباره ی پرستاری چیه؟
راضی هستین؟
آینده ای توش هست؟
ممنون میشم اگه جواب بدین

----------


## mehdi.m

> خخخخ دقیقا حق باشماست
> ولی حالا جدای از این بحثا
> نظر خودتون درباره ی پرستاری چیه؟
> راضی هستین؟
> آینده ای توش هست؟
> ممنون میشم اگه جواب بدین


سوالیه که خیلی جواب دادم تو همین انجمن
خواه ناخواه کار من اینه.چ خوشم بیاد و نیاد باید بپذیرمش .
کاری هم نیست که جایگاه اجتماعی داشته باشه.تو کشور ما هم ارزش گذاری نمیشه روش چ در نهاد های تصمیم گیر چ در اقشار مردم

----------


## jaany

> امضاتون چی میگه؟


لا دلارا لیرام(طعنه به پول دارایی که خودشونو گم کردن)(شخصی که میگه:لا دلارا گیرم)(تند تند که بخواد این حرفو بزنه میشه:لادلارالیرام)(تف تف:که دیگه واضحه)///و یه سری بحث دیگه که شما سر در نمیاری

----------


## somi

> لا دلارا لیرام(طعنه به پول دارایی که خودشونو گم کردن)(شخصی که میگه:لا دلارا گیرم)(تند تند که بخواد این حرفو بزنه میشه:لادلارالیرام)(تف تف:که دیگه واضحه)///و یه سری بحث دیگه که شما سر در نمیاری


باحاله :Yahoo (4):

----------


## jaany

> باحاله


باحالی از خودتونه
رفع اسپم : قطعا بین انتخاب پرستاری و دندانپزشکی باید به بحثب برانگیز ترین موضوع یعنی درآمد و در نهایت علاقه به رشته ی مدنظر توجه شود :Yahoo (99):

----------


## alirezasavary

اگه به خواستن باشه که پارسالم بیش از نیم میلیون نفر پزشکی و دندون و دارو میخواستن(ولی فقط خواستن بدون عمل)
و فقط عده کمی به اندازه هدفشون تلاش کردن و نتیجه اش رو گرفتن
بستگی داره جز کدوم دسته بالا باشی
اگه حاضری از امروز همین امروز نه حتی فردا روزا بیش از 10 ساعت برای هدفت بجنگی بیا تو میدون که شاید شاید بتونی مرد این میدون باشی
در ضمن مواظب باش بخاطر چیزی که شاید هیچ وقت نتونی بدستش بیاری همه داشته های حاضرتو ****** ندی......(از همه مهم تر عمرتو)

----------


## arash3232

اگه به خودت ایمان داری که قبول میشی بخون واسه دندون

----------


## POOYAE

تاپیک در مورد پرستاری و دندان گفتم اینم خبر جدید » شغل پرستاری نیز همانند پزشکی تخصصی می شود !! هم بخونید  :Yahoo (1):  ( صرفا جهت اطلاع )

----------


## rezagmi

> احساس میکنم اطلاعات خودم خیلی بیشتر از کساییه ک تا الان نظر دادن.بیشتر جنبه روانشناسی و لج و لجبازی شد  
> چرا همه فک میکنن که چون طرف یه خانومه یکی دیگه خرجشو بده و باید ب اندک حقوقی راضی باشه هوم؟؟؟ مگه فقط اقایان برازنده ی ماشین و خونه های لوکس هستند؟؟و همچنین رشته! ک تا میپرسی سریعا میگن اگه خانوم باشی ک....
> ازمون پرستاری ب پزشکی اولا کار حضرت فیله دوما به سن من نمیخوره تا وقتی درسم تموم شه! شرایط سنی داره!
> بعدشم من به هردو به یک اندازه علاقه دارم حالا به هر دلیل... 
> تک تک استادامون میگن به فکر کار دوم باشین اگه فک میکنین رتبتون سال دیگه بهتر میشه یا انصراف بدین یا مرخصی بگیرین بشینین بخونین. بعضی دوستانم مارو مورد لطف قرار میدن و یه گل واژه هایی از پرستاری رو سرمون پر پر میکنن ک ادم نمیدونه چی بگه!! 
> شرایط خارج از کشور و....کانادا و ترکیه و دبی واسه خارج از کشوره!!!هرکسی شرایط رفتن رو نداره شرایطشم باشه ب دلایلی هرکسی خونواده و زندگیشو ب سادگی و ب راحتی نمیتونه ول کنه بذاره بره واسه همیشه...
> ممنون از نظرات همتون فک کنم تصمیمو گرفتم دیگه


اگه دندون بتونی بیاری برو هم زودتر تموم میشه هم درآمدش بدون تخصص هم خوبه ولی اگه پزشکی مدنظر باشه بیخیال همون پرستاری رو ادامه بده بره تا تخصص نگیری کار خاصی نکردی

----------


## شانا

عزیم الان یارایگان شدن تحصیل مجدد توتجربی باید خدارم شکرکنی که دررفتی تازه پرستاری هم داره تخصصی میشه  دیگه به خودت بستگی داره

----------


## lily7

اگه در خودت می بینی که بخونی شک نکن . 
زیادم دنبال این نباش دیگران چی میگن ... ولی به این نکته همتوجه کن که الان جوونی و اگه بخوای مسیر زندگیت رو عوض کنی الان وقتشه

----------


## dr.mamad_97

*بنظرم بخون...
خودتو وصل کن به رتبه ها یا مشاور های واقعا با سواد... هیچ ابهامی رو در مورد کنکور نزار تو ذهنت بمونه...
بعد از تمام اینکار ها شروع کن به خوندن... ولی قبلش حتما ایرادت رو پیدا کن... چون اگه بی ایراد بودی امسال قطعا میتونستی قبولشی...*

----------

